# Power for long layout



## Demus (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm planning a layout around a 12x14 room and am wondering if any of you have done something similar. How much power will I need?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

DC or DCC? Multiple engines? Sound?

It all depends on what you're trying to run. I run my layout (about 16x16 - roughly 350 feet of track) on a single DC powerpack, but I can only run a single engine. I've got a nice DCC system (NCE) that I just haven't hooked up yet for when I'm ready to REALLY run some trains


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your layout is only slightly larger than mine. I have a single track main, 2 large
yards and a number of spurs. My Bachmann EZ DCC controller regularly powers 5 or
six locos running at the same time. I have a buss with drops every 4 or 5 feet and
after some Peco turnouts that have power routing. If you have sound locos on DCC
you'll need more power tho.

Don


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Size and amount of track don't determine power needs, engines and accessories do. As DonR mentioned, run a bus wire of large gauge (to handle the power needs) around the railroad with short feeders (drops) fairly often as DonR states. 12 x 14 is a perimeter of 52', so half that for the maximum run of 26'. For 5A load at 12V, you should use minimum of 14g wire. Here is a web page to help calculate wire size base on load and length:
http://www.csgnetwork.com/wiresizecalc.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One question would be what scale are we talking about.


----------



## Demus (Jan 27, 2014)

HO. I'll only run 2 engines on a starter set DCC system from Walthers. I probably won't do sound and will power turnouts from a seperate transformer. I was just worried about the small power pack the set came with; barely bigger than a cell phone charger. I haven't messed with trains since I was a kid (30+ years ago) when the transformers were ALOT bigger!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

You should only need the basic command station. A layout in a 12 X 14 room is almost a medium sized layout unless you have it on a 4x8 in the middle of the room.
The power supplies of 30 years ago didn't have the state of the art technology now and needed the large metal core transformer. The power supplies today can do what the old power packs did plus more with less weight and size.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

D&J Railroad said:


> The power supplies today can do what the old power packs did plus more with less wait and size.


To clarify, are you saying the electrons move faster, or the power supplies are more svelte?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, not watching what I was typing. Fixed it now.


----------



## gumguy (Feb 11, 2014)

I have available a Bachman 6605 transformer with two terminal hookups one for DC for track and AC for other. (0-17 VDC and 20VAC with max output 6VA 50/60HZ) My question is can I use this transformer with Lionel Lion Chief. Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a 10 X 14 HO, 2 mainline around the room layout with a flood loader area, switching area and a yard. I'm using the NCE Power cab DCC system. Like has been said I ran a large bus wire ( I used 12ga) and then feeders (22ga) off that about every 3 feet or so. I can run two engines (one with sound) with no problems with power shortage at all.


----------



## Demus (Jan 27, 2014)

You guys really think every 3' is necessary? I'm running mine on a basic figure 8 right now on just the 1 power connection and it's fine...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Demus said:


> You guys really think every 3' is necessary? I'm running mine on a basic figure 8 right now on just the 1 power connection and it's fine...


For most small HO DCC layouts a drop every 3 feet would be overkill.

My follow the walls main on my room size layout could be powered by 
four drops, one in each corner. However, since I use power routing
Peco turnouts, diverging rails must also have drops to avoid loss of
power when points set against the diverging track.

If you add sound locomotives you may want to increase the number
of drops if you see performance is falling.

Don


----------



## Demus (Jan 27, 2014)

Makes sense, thanks Don!


----------

